# 22 ammo; for all those bellyachers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I keep hearing how hard it is to find at a decent price, but I keep finding it. 

.08 centers a round.

Aguila SuperExtra 22 LR Ammo 40 Grain High Velocity Soft Point


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you have any experience with Aguila SSS sniper? I see mixed reviews on that round.

Thanks for the link btw


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've shot a few bricks of that Aguila ammo. It's good stuff, cleaner than most and goes bang every time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> Do you have any experience with Aguila SSS sniper? I see mixed reviews on that round.
> 
> Thanks for the link btw


No, but for .08 cents a round and $38 for 500 I would risk it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> No, but for .08 cents a round and $38 for 500 I would risk it.


I think the box had on it 50 rounds for $38 ,, that's not a deal ,, .08 x 50 = $40 ,,


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

If I can walk across the street and pick it up it is 8¢ a round... for me it is $52.07 a box after shipping


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I think the box had on it 50 rounds for $38 ,, that's not a deal ,, .08 x 50 = $40 ,,


the description was 500, the box shown was 50...


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Picked up a 300 rind brick of CCI on Saturday local for $33. Not the cheapest, but the first I have seen in town NOT on a restocking day.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My dad bought a box of it because it was cheap. Shots were all over the place and were weak.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> My dad bought a box of it because it was cheap. Shots were all over the place and were weak.


It's a 22 please define weak, if it can penetrate paper at 10yds most folks are happy enough. If you're really into 22 shooting 50 yards maximum, even if the accuracy is in question here it's still a pretty good deal. Most places I can find it locally are 60+ a brick, and besides accuracy is not always what someone seeks because at point blank people tend to rarely miss.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Grinch said:


> It's a 22 please define weak, if it can penetrate paper at 10yds most folks are happy enough. If you're really into 22 shooting 50 yards maximum, even if the accuracy is in question here it's still a pretty good deal. Most places I can find it locally are 60+ a brick, and besides accuracy is not always what someone seeks because at point blank people tend to rarely miss.


He may be referring to weak rounds that wouldn't cycle the action on a .22 semi auto. Most people want accurate ammo as a general statement.

Have a wonderful day !


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if I remember correctly the Aquila sss stuff is a 60 gr bullet the average 22 is a 40 so it fly's slower thus the subsonic(for the muffler guys) and penetrates a bit deeper range is about 45 yards maybe 50.
by the way I went to cabellas and found a boat load of 22 they had velocitors ,stingers , Remington yellow jackets and thunderbolts the bricks of 500 were 36 dollars and the 50 round boxes of the high velocity stuff was 7 bucks the thunderbolts and cci standard velocity stuff was 3 bucks a box. thought it was a decent price for todays market. did I say they had boo-koo in stock?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My.22 supply is in pretty good shape, so for me it's CCI @ 9 cents or less or daddy don't buy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Notice on a related web page the fine print says a bolt action rifle is recommended to shoot the stuff. Might be too weak to work the action on a Semi auto..or maybe it depends on which version of ammo you get. Super Extra might be just the ticket to make it work. That sounds powerful. 

"guila ammunition features a wide variety of unique loads for special rimfire applications. Aguila High Velocity ammunition produces tight groups and plenty of knockdown power for rodents all while being available at a very affordable price. This ammunition is new-production and non-corrosive and is recommended for use in bolt action rifles."


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I was in Cabalas Monday and they had Armscor 22 ammo for around 65 bucks a brick, tack on the sales tax and it's close to 70 bucks out the door. They'll have to find somebody with deeper pockets than I have to sell it at that price. Still too high.

I don't think we will ever see pre-stupid prices again, those days are long gone, however if prices get down to a reasonable level I may look into picking up a brick or two. Say 30-35 a brick, then maybe.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

would love to find a few bricks of stingers without having to sale a kidney. I have a couple of competition guns that don't much like anything else.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I am sitting pretty on .22lr that I have added primarily over the last 12 mos due to availability both in my area on the shelf and online with the right deals. It's really just a matter of how much you want to have and how much you're willing to pay. It's not like it was 2.5 years ago when it wasn't around anywhere and if you were desperate you were looking at .20/round on gunjoker dot com.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More .22 LR deals.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/22-long-rifle-ammo-c-202.aspx


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

For anyone that's lives in my neck of the woods; there is .22 ammo at West Cost Armory in Bellevue, WA. I got some there for 24.99 for 325 rounds. Just bought 2 boxes of it but for no shipping federal target match rounds that is a decent deal.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to say I'm sitting on about 4000 rounds right now, last time I bought I paid 4 cents a round, I have no plans to buy unless I come across a really good deal, not purposely looking at present.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I just bought some CCI standard velocity 50 round boxes for $4 a box...thankfully I have enough in my stash to not "have" to pay outrageous prices and can wait...willing to pay 8 cents a round...JM2C


----------

